
I hate my software job and I don't know what to do - Shanedora
I spend all day testing other software. I learn nothing from it other than how good architect-ed software can make testing so much easier. I&#x27;m constantly feeling undervalued and not challenged.<p>The program I was working a year ago was amazing. However, our company works off contracts so when your program ends you get slotted for another one. When this happens you can find yourself being unlucky getting stuck working programs that are not the greatest. That being said sometimes you are lucky and get a chance to work on something amazing.<p>Working here is such an up and down experience in getting a chance to really work on something you enjoy. I know I&#x27;m a junior level engineer with less experience than most but I&#x27;m doing everything I can to improve.<p>I&#x27;m in the middle of my masters degree. I&#x27;m getting small certificates of appreciation for my work ethic. My first annual review was flawless. I&#x27;m always getting positive feedback. The fact that I&#x27;m not constantly writing embedded C or doing more object oriented design (such as C++) is killing me slowly from the inside out.<p>Is this normal regardless of your qualifications to get stuck supporting a programs efforts that is (for lack of a better word) genuinely boring? Is the grass greener on the other side? What has been your experience when coming on to a fairly large company?
======
sesteel
I think everybody goes through a stage where they second guess their career
choice. Work is work. Even if you find work that is enjoyable, it tends to be
fleeting as most engineering problems have an end. You probably want to
address these concerns directly with your superior or mentor. I would do this
simply by stating that you would like to expand your responsibilities and
share your interests with her/him. There is typically more work than people to
do it, so maybe you can carve out time to work on other things or help people
out. Also, sometimes focusing non-technical things is helpful; personally, I
love helping other people find success.

Consider focusing on yourself and your process, this is a good way to gamify
your experience as an engineer. There is always room for improvement and many
of the good engineers I know focus on self improvement over the period of many
years.

If that doesn't work or sound good to you, perhaps finding another position is
a good move. Just keep in mind that every job has different problems to
overcome. There is a reason you are paid to do the work and the honeymoon
period typically only last a few months before you are right back in it.

~~~
Shanedora
This was very uplifting. Thank you.

------
liquid153
Lol, I laugh because I am going through a phase like you. Idk if this is any
solace, but many in this industry go through something similar to your phase.
Best advice I can give you is network internally if your company is large
enough, talk to your manager and voice your frustration in a professional
manner, or lastly spruce up the resume and look else where

~~~
liquid153
Not sure getting an M.Sc. will help, except put you in more debt.

~~~
Shanedora
They are paying for it so that's one plus I have going for me. Thanks for the
reply

------
dman
Change your job.

